# Newest Critter Gitter the (FAT ALBERT)



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Here is the newest Critter Gitter from Critter Gitters Hunting Equipment goin to the King Ranch.


----------



## 01milburnsc (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't know that i wanna be around that many people with guns...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You guys do fantastic work.

TH


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Party time in that thing!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

all i can say is wow


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Whoooweee!!!*

The critters do not stand a chance!!!

Drifter


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that looks sneaky, open headers ??????

might consider making it a true hard top for the helo pad delivery from the Colorado Club


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

That looks like a nice rig. Just curious, what do you power that with?


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

It's a beautiful thing there...woody


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

HEY HEY HEY.....IT'S TIME TO PLAY.... awesome looking rig.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

yea,
whats the drive train under that ??


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

That one has a 502 ram jet in it with five ton axles I beleive.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

wow I remember when they just used to drive you out to a field in a suburban, plop a sandbag on the hood and say.....that one is $8,000, this one over here is $10,000.....etc


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

yes it is a 502 in it thanks everyone All the credit goes to my bro and the guys in the shop.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like the whooping crane boat out of Rockport for site seeing.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

That is just plain cool. Big toys for big boys.


----------

